# smoke after warmup head gasket?



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

no smoke or smell when i start the car in the morning. the car will smoke after idling for a few min and after driving. not while i am driving and there is no black smudge on my bumper. 
some one suggested that it could be my head gasket and recommended to get a compression test. i am not losing much oil and no water.
what do you think.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do a Comp. Test.


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: smoke after warmup head gasket? (gbdub)*

I don't think there is any reason to think it couldn't be your valve cover gasket. My car did almost exactly the same thing. A/C would kick on, and blow a white cloud of oily smoke in my face. If you aren't loosing oil or water (and the engine isn't acting badly) then I don't think it's the head gasket.


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

I KEEP MY WINDOWS CLOSED BECAUSE OF THE SMELL UNLESS I AM DRIVING. NOTHING COMES IN THE AC VENT. I AM GOING TO GET A COMPRESSION TEST AND CHECK MY VALVE COVER. ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS?
THANKS


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (gbdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbdub* »_I keep my windows closd because of the smell, unless I am driving. Nothing comes through the AC vent. I am going to get a compression test and check my valve cover gasket. Any other suggestions?
Thanks


Post up the results for the compression test first...


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

compression test turned out good. we used one of the German compression testers. but all the cylinders are at the same compression.
THESE ARE NOT MY RESULTS, but that how it looks like. 
http://rwoe.150m.com/tmp/20080301/img252.jpg
all cylinders are at 13


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (gbdub)*

How are the valve cover gaskets looking?


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (RosevilleWgn)*

They don't look good. There is oil where the spark plugs go and on the outside of the valve cover is a little wet.


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (gbdub)*

Bingo. That's EXACTLY what I just got fixed. Should be a cheaper fix on the 1.8T then the V6. The V6 requires about 10 hours to replace both gaskets, but you should only have one. Guesstimate is $500?


_Modified by RosevilleWgn at 8:56 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (RosevilleWgn)*

were you smoking out the tail pipe?
i just paid to get it done because of my cam chain valve tenntioner.
i will take it back to him and see whats the deal with the valve cover. the only problem is that my mechanic is almost 2 hours away.
i cant trust the dealer ship. too darn expensive


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

cam chain tentioner seal, sorry


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

i put some lucas in my oil. ill keep you guys posted on how it does. so far its been 24 hours. sposed to be for 3 days or so to seal up.


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

so far the smoking is still there, but i think it has gotten better. when i was changing my oil on the car. i saw a single drop of oil on the bottom of the turbo. 
what do you think?


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (gbdub)*

Honestly... your are only kludging it... you haven't fixed the problem.


----------



## gbdub (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (RosevilleWgn)*

the reason i did it so i can get an idea if it could be a valve seal! 
what you think? rebuild?


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: (gbdub)*

agreed that it's your valve cover gasket. just replace it. I just went through TWO of the same problem in my cars and one of my woman's cars. no more smoke, that's for sure..


----------

